# Ash vs Evil Dead



## Louis Gara (26 Novembre 2015)

Ash vs Evil Dead è una serie TV comedy/horror del canale Starz, creata da Sam Raimi e Bruce Campbell. E' il seguito della trilogia de La Casa, creata da Raimi e che aveva come protagonista Campbell.
La storia si basa su Ash Williams (Campbell), divenuto un cassiere di un negozio, che per sbaglio evoca il Male grazie al libro dei morti, dovendo quindi ri-armarsi di fucile e motosega per sconfiggerlo.
La prima stagione (10 episodi da 30 minuti l'uno) ha debuttato il 31 Ottobre 2015. La serie è stata già rinnovata per una seconda stagione.

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Novembre 2015)




----------



## The Ripper (26 Novembre 2015)

Figata pazzesca


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2015)

Bene, bene. Stasera la inauguro!


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2015)

Il primo episodio EPICO 

Speriamo continui così!


----------



## Brain84 (27 Novembre 2015)

4 episodi uno meglio dell'altro. L'ultimo poi mi ha fatto andare in bagno tipo 4 volte in 27 minuti! La terza puntata forse quella leggermente più "fiacca" per il resto è bomba e basta.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

La quinta puntata 

E mi hanno ritirato fuori anche Ted Nugent nella sigla finale


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2015)

Domani lo comincio anch'io.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

1x05


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2017)

Pensavo avesse più post questo topic.

Ho finito di vedere la seconda stagione, grandissima serie.
Senza dubbio la scena più rappresentativa della stagione è quella del secondo episodio, invito tutti a guardare il video, anche chi non ha visto nessun episodio.

Non è uno spoiler della trama, ma solo una scena super divertente è demente a livelli altissimi. 






I'm in the butt!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensavo avesse più post questo topic.
> 
> Ho finito di vedere la seconda stagione, grandissima serie.
> Senza dubbio la scena più rappresentativa della stagione è quella del secondo episodio, invito tutti a guardare il video, anche chi non ha visto nessun episodio.
> ...



Mamma mia, questa scena è veramente terribile


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2017)

Non ho capito che film mi devo guardare prima di cominciarla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ho capito che film mi devo guardare prima di cominciarla



In teoria dovresti vedere "la casa", "la casa 2" e infine "l'armata delle tenebre". 

Il primo comunque lo puoi cassare tranquillamente, puoi guardarti solo la casa 2 e poi l'armata delle tenebre. In sostanza la casa 2 è una specie di remake della casa 1.


----------

